# Volume Setting - MP3 Player & Powered Speakers



## wr7777 (Mar 24, 2018)

I recently purchased a new set of powered speakers for my MP3 player and was wondering if anyone had thoughts about setting the volume level on the two devices.

I've got the MP3 level at a good level, using the speakers' volume control to raise or lower, but was wondering if it would make more sense to have the MP3 player's volume at a low level, especially since the speakers amplification is much higher (12W x 2).

Of course, it may not make any difference either way, just curious what other folks are doing.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd not go too close to max on either device. That is usually where you start encountering the most distortion. Find some combination that sounds good to you.


----------

